# In dire need of some SERIOUS help...



## Confused (Apr 18, 2008)

OK, so here's the story:

"From Illinois to New Brunswick"​
My best friend lives in the U.S as an American citizen, but wants to move here. Neither his family, or mine, knows how to go about getting him here. I need some highly-detailed and specific advice on what to do. Of course, we don't have jobs, but money isn't an issue. The issue is, he's not a High School graduate--yet. He wishes to attend a High School here in Fredericton and to Graduate next June. We already know he'd be living with my family until we could get him settled in, the next step being for him to find work, and move out into an apartment on his own. He wants to become a permanent resident here in Canada, as well.

I need information for Travel, what kind of things we'd have to go through with Paperwork... etc...

*He is only 17.
*He still resides with his Mother.
*His Mother accepts and is fully aware of his decision.
*His Parents are the ones paying for him to move here.

**Him and his Mother don't get along well--she's pleased to hear he wants to leave home.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Hi, and welcome to the forum.

As you said, you're friend is in a difficult situation. Being a minor, he will have difficulty crossing the border on his own, etc. Probably the first thing would be for he and his mother to contact the Canadian consulate in Illinois (probably in Chicago) to see what possibilities there are for him to get a student visa - to finish high school in Fredericton.

Chances are, he'll need to have evidence that the high school in Fredericton will accept him (as an "exchange student" or whatever) and evidence from your family that you will take responsibility for him "in loco parentis" (i.e. in place of his parents) until he turns 18 or graduates.

His options for staying on in Canada may be different once he graduates, and that's what he needs to find out to get this ball rolling. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Confused (Apr 18, 2008)

Well I do know about the Student visa... although, again, we're not sure how to go about getting it. I've already spoken with some of the counselors at the school he would be going to, I myself graduate this year from that same school. Also, I know he'll need a passport with the new law and he'll need his mother to sign forms stating that she's aware that he's leaving the country... (so we know he's not a run-away...) 

Does that mean that the bulk of what needs to be done needs to be done on his end? I'll let his Mum know what you said about the "Canadian consulate in Illinois " thing--but I don't know how far it will get them. I'm worried about the whole situation because his mom is such a dink.  

All the same, this does help me, so thank you for taking your time...


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Confused said:


> I'm worried about the whole situation because his mom is such a dink.


Unfortunately, the laws in the US are quite strict about parents being the legal guardians of their underage kids. Dink or no dink  she's in the driver's seat here and will have to get involved. In fact, so will your friend's father - either to sign the passport application or they will have to provide documents proving he is out of the picture permanently. If he's simply "missing in action" things could get even more complicated.

Actually, your friend can do most of the contact with the consulate in Chicago - he'll just have to make sure he gets his mother to sign the appropriate paperwork when the time comes.

Keep us posted how you're coming with things. I'm sure he appreciates having a friend to help him out.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

